# Question about posting an image



## YellowJersey (Feb 22, 2012)

Long time lurker and newbie so far as posting goes. 

Anyway, I'd like to post some of my photos here. I've got a DeviantArt account where I've got them all posted. Is it cool to post here a thumbnail with a link to the full size version over at DA? Just thought I'd make sure... don't want make it look like I'm just advertising my DA gallery.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> Long time lurker and newbie so far as posting goes.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to post some of my photos here. I've got a DeviantArt account where I've got them all posted. Is it cool to post here a thumbnail with a link to the full size version over at DA? Just thought I'd make sure... don't want make it look like I'm just advertising my DA gallery.



I'm pretty sure there isnt any problem with doing that, people post links to their websites flickr etc all the time


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 22, 2012)

Fine to post pics like that...let's see 'em!!


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 22, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks guys. First image is posted in the Best Landscapes thread in Landscapes forum.


----------

